# Substrate for Cichlid Tank



## pnchowdary (Jul 27, 2006)

I currently have a planted tank with tropical fish. The substrate is mostly eco-complete. I am planning to convert it into a cichlid tank. If I leave the plants and the eco-complete substrate in the tank and put the cichlids in it. What are they implications of it?. Will the cichlids tear down the plants and the substrate?. Will the cichlids be ok in it? or do they prefer only sandy substrate and rocks?.

Please let me know your valuable opinions and advice.


----------



## kimo (Apr 21, 2006)

Some chichlids are diggers, some are movers, some are plant eaters. It all depends upon the species you are going to introduce. Researching the particular species will tell you if they will be ok with plants. You might also be able to put a thin layer of regular matching gravel over the eco-complete so the water won't get so cloudy if you have fish that just move a little bit around. Should not be necessary for a sandy substrate unless the fish are active, constant diggers.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Kimo's comment as to what kind of cichlids that you are planning on keeping is the key to giving you correct info. What cichlids are you interest in?

-Dwarf SA cichlids are great in planted tanks. I like these for planted tanks.
-Many of the CA cichlids are diggers.
-The Cichlids from Lakes Malawi, Tanganyika and Victoria and require alkaline conditions and you need a substrate that will help to buffer your water to alkaline conditions. You'll need "cichlid proof" plants too.
-There's other cichlids from Africa that do well in planted tanks like various Kribs, Pseudocrenilabrus species, etc. They can live is various water conditions. Check out this Pseudocrenilabrus species: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...lsi&start=36&ndsp=18&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N
I have a threesome of these in a planted tank. My male is much more colorful that this pic: http://images.google.com/imgres?img...lsi&start=18&ndsp=18&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------

